# Web Hosting Comparisons



## Keepinitfresh (Oct 3, 2019)

Anyone have any experience with multiple web hosts and have an opinion? We currently use Squarespace linked with Godaddy. I'm curious about less expensive options.


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Some of the cheap web hosting providers are Bluehost, Hostinger, that starts with a monthly price of $2.15


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

JohnDeco said:


> Some of the cheap web hosting providers are Bluehost, Hostinger, that starts with a monthly price of $2.15


be wary of any host bought out by eig (endurance international group)
bluehost is one

for decent hosts i would check this link, or for budget hosts look at namecheap, host mantis, crocweb

As Full As Possible List of EIG Companies and Brands With Details (Beware EIG Hosting!)



> In very short, the main reason is that EIG has a very bad reputation of ruining the hosts it acquires. HostGator, Arvixe, A Small Orange, Site5 and so on – we all have heard a huge mass of horrible stories from former clients of these hosts which sharply deteriorated their services after being bought by EIG. EIG “optimizes” cost structure of the hosts it buys out, fires great (expensive) support staff and migrate clients to a worse hardware infrastructure.
> 
> Another reason is a strategic one – EIG’s core strategy is to expand as much as possible and profit for the needs of its shareholders. So, this is not about making hosting better for clients, or find a compromise between high quality and profit. This is a pure target of pleasing shareholders.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I use Tsohost (formerly Vidahost) combined with Ecwid. Not the cheapest, but a great, reliable setup.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I've used Namecheap since 2013. It's worked well for me.


----------



## tomcooper25 (Dec 10, 2020)

You can search for different web hosting directories on google. You'll find ratings and reviews of web hosting companies, you can compare and select the perfect solution.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

tomcooper25 said:


> You can search for different web hosting directories on google. You'll find ratings and reviews of web hosting companies, you can compare and select the perfect solution.


I assume the OP has solved his problem of 11 mos. ago, but for others, pick your ecommerce platform first. For example, I use woocommerce and there are some hosting solutions that build in woo support that will make install and admin go a lot smoother.


----------



## Niannok (May 26, 2021)

Thank you for sharing your experience


----------

